# Florida Keys



## Carivera (Jan 13, 2017)

Does anyone know of any parks that you can camp and launch from? I haven't fished the area but figured it'd be worth the trip form the Naples area for a change of scenery. And would July or late August be better for fishing? I know it'll be hot but I'll deal with the camping aspect if we can get some good fishing in.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

My buddies and I stayed at Big Pine Key fishing village, a camp ground, in February. It's awesome you're able to keep your boat in the water and camp there. We had a great time and I was able to land my first bonefish.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

State parks in Long Key and Bahia Honda. Got to reserve ahead of time tho.


----------



## Carivera (Jan 13, 2017)

Bahia Honda is booked up. I might just try and look for fall


----------



## mangoman (Dec 1, 2011)

Carivera said:


> Does anyone know of any parks that you can camp and launch from? I haven't fished the area but figured it'd be worth the trip form the Naples area for a change of scenery. And would July or late August be better for fishing? I know it'll be hot but I'll deal with the camping aspect if we can get some good fishing in.


Big Pine fishing lodge early July. after that it goes to mini season and then full blown lobster season crazy. Like the ramp on the fourth of July.


----------

